# What's your Opinion of the New RTF Software Version?



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I fully expect that those with negative opinions will modify their feelings as they get accustomed to the new furniture around here.

I'm curious what the general public thinks as of right now.

Please at the very least, click a button in the poll choices and submit.

Thanks!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Seems okay to me!

lesa c


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

If you don't like something, change it. If you can't change it, change your attitude. 
-Maya Angelou


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Just need to to get used to it.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it is fine. It took me a day or so to get used to it. But I like it now.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

One change I'd like to see is in the Quick Navagation area is rather than a top of page button have the button take you back to the forum you had been viewing.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

The more I visit the more I get used to it. There are some small things I don't like, for instance, the little symbol next to the post day/time...it used to be yellow for new posts so it was easier to skip to posts you haven't already read in a thread vs the white for read and light blue for unread now. 

But, as I said, the more I'm here the more I get used to it.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

It's bright makes my eyes water, Looks like every other forum that has switched to the new version, got to go up to the top to remember where I am. The sites has lost it's individuality.


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

The new icons (envelopes, etc.) in front of the thread titles, seem to make the look more "busy" than I prefer. I'll get used to it, and for the most part, already have. But it's not as "clean" as the old software. It does seem to have some nice features though.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

It takes a little getting used to but I like it.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Having a really hard time posting from my Iphone now. Can post fine if I use an actual computer. Can read posts fine on Iphone.

Iphone 4 with latest OS 5 software.


----------



## Vammy (Jan 28, 2012)

Just a matter of getting used to the new format...I'm not having any problems per se (at least not with the forum LOL)


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

Log in seems more difficult. But that's probably just me.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

My only challenge with it so far is that the contrast on the RTF general forum page is so minimal compared to the old version, that my eyes have to work harder to see the difference between the sticky's and the Thread titles.

But this is a teency tiny complaint and I'm already used to it. I love all the other changes.

Jennifer


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

-
x1....on these two.



> The new icons (envelopes, etc.) in front of the thread titles, seem to make the look more "busy" than I prefer. I'll get used to it, and for the most part, already have. But it's not as "clean" as the old software. It does seem to have some nice features though.





> My only challenge with it so far is that the contrast on the RTF general forum page is so minimal compared to the old version, that my eyes have to work harder to see the difference between the sticky's and the Thread titles.


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, it definitely is going to take some getting used to, and I can't predict that I am going to like it, but am trying to stay positive. I find it much harder on the eyes to easily navigate.


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

As everyone else says, it will take some time to adapt. Thats harder to do the older I get. 
I liked the old version log in. I typed the first letter of my login name and the name and password came up automatically. Is that possible now?
The colors are more muted than before. I am having trouble keeping my place in the reading list of messages as I go back and forth. But overall, no problems. 
Jim


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I am off to a Rocky start! First I got myself locked out by trying to change my email address. Now I can not figure out any way to reply to a thread except for "quick reply". (no icons/smilies). Maybe it will grow on me if I am patient enough to keep trying. But it is hard to love when connectivity is limited and very frustrating to miss the short window of opportunity due to quirks.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Almost forgot, huge thanks to Rick C and Chris A for getting me back in the loop!


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

It still wont auto log me in!!!

Not a big fan of it....

And why are some icons red and some blue??


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm the old school, resistant to change type of guy.. However after getting past technical issues (on my end) things are looking up! Just getting used to the color change, background, etc.. has me thinking it is more different than it actually is.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

i_willie12 said:


> It still wont auto log me in!!!
> 
> Not a big fan of it....
> 
> And why are some icons red and some blue??



Blue opened envelope Contains unread posts 
Gray unopened envelope Contains no unread posts 
Red opened envelope means Hot thread with unread posts 
Red unopened envelope means Hot thread with no unread posts 
Lock means Thread is closed 
Green circle with left pointing arrow means You have posted in this thread


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

The greatest thing is the Autosave feature when you're typing a post....That'll save at least 1 cuss fit a year. Love it so far. Any chances of adding a "mobile format"? A couple of the other forums i'm on have an IPHONE app that works great. If not, no biggie. Still love RTF!!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Change is good.

If ya always do what ya always did ya will always get what ya always got regards

Bubba


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

DuckTruk said:


> The greatest thing is the Autosave feature when you're typing a post....That'll save at least 1 cuss fit a year. Love it so far. Any chances of adding a "mobile format"? A couple of the other forums i'm on have an IPHONE app that works great. If not, no biggie. Still love RTF!!



Yep, you can scroll to the bottom and select the mobile format if you want. You can do it from your PC if you like too. ( go to the little box in the bottom left that says "RTF v4" and click the drop down arrow....then select mobile format. It really trims down the look of the forum.

Chris


----------



## Fingerprint (Oct 28, 2008)

If it aint broke don't fix it


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Is there a way to make the print bigger for the ole poots ?


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Yep, you can scroll to the bottom and select the mobile format if you want. You can do it from your PC if you like too. ( go to the little box in the bottom left that says "RTF v4" and click the drop down arrow....then select mobile format. It really trims down the look of the forum.
> 
> Chris


Great...Thanks


----------



## RaeganW (Jan 1, 2011)

Jim Coggins said:


> As everyone else says, it will take some time to adapt. Thats harder to do the older I get.
> I liked the old version log in. I typed the first letter of my login name and the name and password came up automatically. Is that possible now?


That's a function of your web browser, not the forum software.

Those of you having trouble logging in, try clearing your cookies. If you don't know how to do that, Google "[name of internet browser] clear cookies" and you should be able to find directions.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Fingerprint said:


> If it aint broke don't fix it


It was broken. I'm glad that to many users, it was not broken to the point of being totally valueless.

For those who were getting the "message to short" errors and other issues, I'm hoping they find this one to be better.

I will say that I've had zero notes from folks since the swap about server timeouts, wondering if RTF is down, or that RTF is loading slower than other websites. I was getting a good bit of that right up to last week.

Chris


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Need a mobile phone application. When viewing on IPhone, the font for the author is larger then the font for the thread title and makes it tough to pick out. Otherwise fine.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Need a mobile phone application. When viewing on IPhone, the font for the author is larger then the font for the thread title and makes it tough to pick out. Otherwise fine.



Have you tried the mobile phone option at the bottom left of the page?


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

My only issue is with all the intense blue areas. It's probably and "eye age thing".


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks Good!!!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

for some reason its a lot slower .....


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

It's a little busy and blends together. The mail thingies on the left are sure big. I find myself reading less posts because the print is small and all the same.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

it refuses to auto log me in, and I am starting to take it personally. When I manually log in, I always get the following message:
Invalid Redirect URL (http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/).


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

When I clicked on RTF the other day and saw the upgrade my first thought was 'YES!' and then 'Finally!'


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> it refuses to auto log me in, and I am starting to take it personally.


You might need to clear your cache. Besides that, try just clicking on the "Retriever Training Forum" link. Then when it comes up look at the top right corner and see if you're logged in.

That's what I've been doing and it works.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks I'll give that a try

edit to add...you're right, when I click on a particular forum, it does show me logged in. Thanks!



Dustin D said:


> You might need to clear your cache. Besides that, try just clicking on the "Retriever Training Forum" link. Then when it comes up look at the top right corner and see if you're logged in.
> 
> That's what I've been doing and it works.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

wondering for those that are having problems with it, what browser you are using....I have been using Firefox forever and find the new format pleasing to the eye and had zero problems logging in or operating it...Had not tried it on the iPhone yet but seeing Chris' post about the mobile phone version will get me to try it...

does the format look/act differently using Chrome,IE 8 or 9, Safari


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

I like it better, Loads faster, etc.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Everytime i navigate to another website a nd come back i have to login even though i click the remember me box. The old server didnt do this to me


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

captain2560 said:


> Everytime i navigate to another website a nd come back i have to login even though i click the remember me box. The old server didnt do this to me


Brooks did you delete the old bookmark and create a new one?

I think this sounds like a cache and cookies issue. I'd suggest you clear your cache/cookies. Have you done so yet?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ps I use my mobile cell most if the time( Motorola Droid Bionic)


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks like all of the other forums now, the old version had a RTF flare to it.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

It is very much like the Canadian hunting dog forum so I am pretty familiar with the new format - it works fine for me!


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I voted, hate it, but im between that and 'getting used to it". I dont like the new version but dont have a choice so if I want to read RTF I have to get used to it. Change is bad dontcha know....? 
I suppose the other forum Im on, will change too so If Im used to this format then it wont be so irritating when the other one goes too.


----------



## LucyTudeOn4Feet (Nov 15, 2009)

Love it. Most other forums I'm on upgraded already, so it's nice to have this one upgraded as well. 
Love the mobile version for my iPhone. Thanks for a great forum.


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

I can get use to the techincal changes but the white background is not too easy on my eyes. Wish the colors were like they use to be.


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

It's harder to quickly look at the titles of the posts. Other than that no worries.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Not a fan of it.


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just want a "link" at the bottom of the page near Previous/Next thread so I can Move along at MY choice. "return to RTF"


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

looks good. Nobody likes change as a general rule, but understandable.


----------



## Steven Lacroix (Mar 20, 2012)

A little harder on the eyes on the main page but the rest is fine


----------



## browndogbill (Oct 2, 2010)

i think it work fine.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Not a big fan. I only in rtf on smart phone haven't viewed on pc yet


----------



## Clay Rogers (Jul 8, 2008)

I hate it. But I hate change. You know how you get comfortable with something and then its gone. I am sure I will get comfortable with this too. Just glad we still have the resource.


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

I had no problems with the old format so no real improvement for me. The "thread page" listings are harder to read but I'll live.

Tim


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

Much harder to read. Hate to have to "log-in" every time I come to the forum. Even checked the little box to "remember" - doens't seem to work for me. Would like to change the color to something more distinct - not so bland/lite. May be my eyes - going to be 66 in Aug - this may be the reason for all of the above - OLDER.

Anyway, not going to quit reading, just need to be able to spend a little more time reading - can't "skim" the threads so easy.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

I also find it harder to read. I can't decide if it is because it is so bright, less contrast in the font, print is lighter - don't know. Old eyes as Cheryl said. I think the old color scheme was easier on the eyes.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I liked the previous version better. BUT I would like to know what the secret is to remembering my login? I have checked that box everytime I log in and it never remembers me.

Janet


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

I voted "other." If I had not seen the previous version this one would be just fine. In comparison this seems a bit garish and the log-in is cumbersome. As others noted it does not seem able to recall who I am and once logged in it takes another click to get on the forum. But, if Chris is happy with it, I'm cool. 
It's kind of like what someone said about the food in Greece. "You wouldn't go there just for the food. But you wouldn't leave because of it."


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

*Not a fan of the color scheme*

I think it is a good upgrade, lots of nice new features. I'm not liking the color contrast---the important stuff doesn't pop like it used to and reading the text in the posts is harder on the eyes---I am hoping this can and will be adjusted.

And...AHAH! I figured out the mystery icon at the top of the posts.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I voted other as I'm not computer literate enough to know if it's good or bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Different...but will mange.


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

Has a "cheaper" feeling to it, don't like it as much as the old version. But, I already forgot what that looked like to be honest. It's all good!


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

First, I applaud you for making the change that you needed to make. I have noticed that you have already started tweaking the new site and maybe you can tweak it some more. I agree with others that it is too busy and harder to read the titles of the new threads efficiently without getting bogged down. I really hate the size of those envelopes, that is all I see right now is a lot of large envelopes. Maybe those can be made much much smaller and simpler. I would like the titles of the threads to be the only thing my eye focuses on. Also, the bright blue and white do that vibrating thing to your eyes that we learned about in art class.

Thanks to everyone putting in all of the work, to keep RTF running smoothly.
Colleen


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Need to get a mobile app!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

How do I change my vote? I don't like it at all. Either it's not user friendly or the user is stupid.


----------



## jeff m (Nov 3, 2007)

dogcommand said:


> It takes a little getting used to but I like it.


like with anything new it takes getting used to . it just takes time


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

It really makes no difference what I (we) think of this new format. I don't pay for this great service that you supply all of us, & I Thank you, Chris, for providing it. We would be lost without it.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Other forms of v-Bulletin have an option to change colors of the border etc. Is this not available here or am I just missing it?/


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm in the "will get used to it" camp. I did find that clearing cookies keeps my log in in place. It's all good.


----------



## hollypoint (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm an old man and a reactionary (also a troglidite). I hate all change. I'like the way it was.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

First reaction is that I like the old one better, but that's because I am used to it. I'm sure this will do just fine....


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Some of the top concerns through this thread and the previous one are:

Need a mobile option. There is a Mobile option that is available through the drop down in the bottom left that currently is selected as "--RTF--v4". Change that drop down option to "--Default Mobile Style" and you should be ready to go.

For those of you having log in issues, first and foremost, if you're using a bookmark to get to RTF, delete it and create a new one as the new RTF has a different URL. That new URL is actually http://new.retrievertraining.net/forums By changing your bookmark you will no longer receive the INVALID redirect warning. Also clearing your cookies and cache from time to time are a good thing so you might as well do that as well.

The last largely voiced concern is the color combination. I agree with this one, it's very "bright" and difficult to see the separation between threads and posts. I also find the thread icons difficult to identify between at a glance on whether or not the thread has new posts on not.

Beyond that stuff, I really like the added features and speed that this forum version has and thanks goes out to all involved!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks good. It is what most if not all forums are using now. I would like to see the RTF logo back up with the other adds. It takes up a lot of the visible page and you have to page down to see the new post.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Looks good. I would like to see the RTF logo back up with the other adds. It takes up a lot of the visible page and you have to page down to see the new post.


 I agree with Corey


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Colors makes everything really washed out looking. Not enough contrast between sections and threads


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Where is this cache??


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Logging in, I seem to go through this every time.....it doesn't "remember" me, but yet lets me go to new posts on forum and when I look back up, my log in name is up in the box. There are more things...I should write them down. One more thing....what does the color of the envelopes mean????red/blue???


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Didn't take long to get use to. I like it.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

2goldens said:


> Logging in, I seem to go through this every time.....it doesn't "remember" me, but yet lets me go to new posts on forum and when I look back up, my log in name is up in the box.


I'm experiencing the same thing.

The purpose of the poll isn't clear to me since the change in format is a done deal.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Got kicked off this morning even tho I have checked off the remember me box


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I hate having to log in every time I visit.

Angie


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Angie B said:


> I hate having to log in every time I visit.
> 
> Angie


I was having to do this too but today it's all of a sudden fixed. Now I like the software as that was my only real complaint.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

2goldens said:


> Logging in, I seem to go through this every time.....it doesn't "remember" me, but yet lets me go to new posts on forum and when I look back up, my log in name is up in the box.


Me too, I hate re logging in and then I am logged in. The first time I used it I was logged already and now I get kicked out.


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

Clicking on the First unread button doesn't take me to the first unread post any more.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

The relog in thing must have been a this morning item. I noticed that the URL for the forum changed back to what it was before. Time to reset your bookmarks BACK to the original web address, there's no more "new" in front of the URL anylonger.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

ErinsEdge said:


> Me too, I hate re logging in and then I am logged in. The first time I used it I was logged already and now I get kicked out.


x's 3!!!!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

If you are having trouble staying logged in please do the following:

1) Delete your RTF bookmark

2) Go to http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/ and log in with your username and password. Check the "remember me" box.

3) Once logged in, create a new bookmark.

This should do it.

If it does not, please try clearing your history (or clearing your cache memory) and deleting cookies. Then do the above.

This should do it.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> I'm experiencing the same thing.
> 
> The purpose of the poll isn't clear to me since the change in format is a done deal.


Jeff,

Here is the purpose of my making the poll.

When I made it, there was one or two squeaky wheels complaining about the change in another thread. I chose to make a poll to solicit the feelings of a broader user-base. The beauty of the poll is that those who would otherwise remain silent, will take the time to express their feelings with a simple button click.

The results of the poll have remained fairly consistent since I created it:

About 10% choose that they hate it.

About 60% think they will be OK with it when they get used to it.

About 20% think it looks great

About 10 % have an "other" feeling.

So my own interpretation is that 80% or more of the users are generally fine to quite happy with it. 

If I were to not have made the poll, I may allow the outspoken squeaky wheels to weigh more heavily in my mind as to how the user population feels about RTF today.

It is probably not clear to many, but some tweeks have been made since the upgrade, and I'd expect these will continue as we evolve.

Thanks, Chris

And again: For those who can not stay logged in: Delete your former RTF bookmark. Log in clean, make a new bookmark.

Chris


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Much more difficult to read.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Much more difficult to read.



I agree. It is fine otherwise. The font of the thread titles is over-ridden by the same font in black just below the thread title. I think making the thread titles in Bold Black and the details of poster in soft blue below would help out substantially.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

I like the tools. I especially like being able to upload images from my computer without hosting them elsewhare first.

Evan


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Evan said:


> I like the tools. I especially like being able to upload images from my computer without hosting them elsewhare first.
> 
> Evan


After trying to quote people and cannot do it without losing my cursor 50 times, I would like to change my vote from I will get used to it to the do not like it.

:BIG:


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

It lets me sign in but when I tried to reply to Baits post about the picture I could only type the letter I. Guess it is part of the learning .


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

I am in the getting used to it camp but edging to the love it camp especially after the mobile browser info above.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Doesn't work with spell check. Click check and clears all type. And yes it is harder to read like the others said.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

I guess I'm just an old fart. The more I use this the less I like it. I must be missing something.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Andy Carlson said:


> It is very much like the Canadian hunting dog forum so I am pretty familiar with the new format - it works fine for me!


Ditto and once I found the cache which gmhr1 assisted me (thanks) and now I can keep logged in. Rest elementary!!! Thanks to Chris and others for their work.

How do you load photos into your thread. It seems I can only load the link?

If you think the print is small select 125% zoom and it is great!!!!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't type one word without the cu

edit: cursor jumping and hitting the space bar causes all kinds of problems.

This edit is the first time I've been able to type a sentence without clicking in the reply box after every letter.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Must be my age...I'm not a big fan of "change." That said, there must be improvements that I just don't appreciate yet. The new look will take some getting used to.


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

seems too busy, hard to get used to and navigate. I prefer the old school version...


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Haven't been able to log in since "THE CHANGE". Noticed the remember me put in the magic words and hit remember me and here I am. I have missed so many opportunities for smart a.. comments the last week or so. I think it is an anti-chicken farmer conspiracy. Where the [email protected] are my emoticons how can I express myself without my little yellow faced friends. I feel so lost.......


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I know I am slow to catch on but am having a problem knowing when I have a private message. Other than that, it will just take getting use to.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

It seems pretty basic, though I find it more difficult to see which threads I've looked at and which I haven't... they used to be a bit more "obviously" bold vs. not. LOL


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

It's okay, change is good in most cases. It keeps you from becoming obsolete. What new features dose this format have that compelled you to make the change?

Joe O


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

counciloak said:


> It's okay, change is good in most cases. It keeps you from becoming obsolete. What new features dose this format have that compelled you to make the change?
> 
> Joe O


Hi Joe,

I came into this upgrade pretty much unaware of what the new features would be. The version we had was outdated. It was "no longer supported", which is a generalized term, I think, meaning that when things aren't working right, it's hard to make them.

We were having the forum shut down and lock up requiring manual resets. We were having compatibility issues with newer browser versions. We were having some common error messages that we'd get asked about on a daily basis.

I'm still getting used to it myself.

Chris


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Chris,
How do we know when we have a private message? I have looked all over, but can't find an alert to tell me. I now have to go to PRIVATE MESSAGES and check every time I log on. Twice I have had PMs, but got no alert as far as I know.

Helen


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

helencalif said:


> Chris,
> How do we know when we have a private message? I have looked all over, but can't find an alert to tell me. I now have to go to PRIVATE MESSAGES and check every time I log on. Twice I have had PMs, but got no alert as far as I know.
> 
> Helen


Hi Helen,

I just sent you a PM so you can see. You can also always send a PM to yourself if you want to drive it.

I'd imagine there are some notifications you can configure in your settings to get some alert or email. I personally don't want that. The default is what you will have now.

When you look at the top of the page, please see under the TriTronics banner, where it says "Welcome Helen"....right next to that is "notifications". The "notifications" will become bold and will show a number of the private messages that you have received.

Chris


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Horrible. 

Looks just like all the cheap and ugly sites ..... very uncool. More importantly, it's not easy to read; it hurts my eyes.

Eug


----------



## sparksaume (Jan 27, 2011)

Like it so far.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Colonel Blimp said:


> Horrible.
> 
> Looks just like all the cheap and ugly sites ..... very uncool. More importantly, it's not easy to read; it hurts my eyes.
> 
> Eug



Just refuse to pay the bill when it comes this month.

Cheap entertainment regards

Bubba


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Im on Hughes net sattelite and it seems to be really slow compared to the old version. My office CP it worked fine today. Are there some settings to change and help on Hughes Net.
Any suggestions on cheaper alternatives to internet out in the rural areas, compared to Hughes? I few years ago, the air cards wouldnt work here, but cell phone seems to work ok now.
Think Im paying about $60 a month for sattelite internet, or maybe more


----------

